# Unusual source for halloween haunt music



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all I've been a big fan of the Thief games for many years and I've always found the soundtrack to these games quite haunting.

You can get hold of these tracks for free from Thief: The Circle -- A Through the Looking Glass Website just right click the link and then save as, to your desktop.

Check out track listing 17, back to the Cathedral under 
Thief: The Dark Project Gold Soundtrack, created by Child of Karras section


Great haunting track, I'm going to use it myself lots of ghostly whispers and that creepy whispering "join us" and ghostly chains. Also track 15 listed under Thief Deadly Shadows Official Soundtrack Shalebridge Cradle is spooky when I played that part in the pc game it creeped me out.

Hope this is of use to somebody there's quite a few tracks just check them out and see if any take your fancy.


----------



## maui (Oct 15, 2008)

how do I save these tracks to my hard drive?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*right click save as*

On the page with the listing of the tracks just right click the link you want and select, save target as. Then it'll d'load to your drive


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I like this! I will definitely use it, thanks!


----------



## caju12831 (Nov 6, 2008)

Did you find out if forum members have the ability to download more music, past their posted 100mb daily limit?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not sure I wasn't aware there was a d'load limit, I think it's free to join their forum so maybe members may be able to d'load more


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks uk. Downloading now, and I am bookmarking this site.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Best music is Cathedral and return to cathedral great stuff....


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Meltdown, yeah they're the best tracks, I use both of them


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Neat stuff, HSIT-UK. Downloading now.

Sorry to hear Halloween sucks across the pond. Maybe you could start a movement to change all that.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

> Neat stuff, HSIT-UK. Downloading now.
> 
> Sorry to hear Halloween sucks across the pond. Maybe you could start a movement to change all that.


Good idea, I'll start the British Hallloween Coalition


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Or the 

*B*ritish 
*I*nitiative 
*T*o 
*C*hampion 
*H*alloween .......lol.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

> Or the
> 
> British
> Initiative
> ...


lol good one.


----------

